# turkish citizenship



## prayercall (Jun 6, 2016)

can someone please take the time to just give me some advice and info on turkish citizenship.

I should be able to apply for turkish citizenship soon from marriage.

What documents are we going to need for citizenship?
How much are the fees going to cost in total?
What questions/how will it be during the interview?
where to apply in Izmir?
Do I need to pick a turkish name for Kimlik card?

I swear Im not banned from google  I have been searching over and over but only recieve tiny bit of information. Perhaps I need to check in turkish.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's very likely that there simply isn't much information available in English online. Check in Turkish, especially the sites of government offices, like the Turkish immigration service. They are the most likely to have the information you're looking for. Or, ask at the local government offices in Izmir (town hall or similar).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## prayercall (Jun 6, 2016)

thanks my spouse and I will go check in a few weeks when we renew my residence again. I tried searching in turkish but I couldnt find much. Even my spouse couldnt find but I did find out what office they held the applicationg at and it cost 100 lira. thats all the info I was able to get off the phone with the residence office.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

prayercall said:


> can someone please take the time to just give me some advice and info on turkish citizenship.
> 
> I should be able to apply for Turkish citizenship soon from marriage.
> 
> ...


Family book, Passport, Approx 110 TL if I remember. I was not asked any questions at the interview. Not sure where in Izmir as I got mine in Mersin. You do not need to choose a Turkish name for the Turkish ID card.

Good luck!


----------



## prayercall (Jun 6, 2016)

ty and congrats on yours. How much did you have to pay for medical examination?


----------



## prayercall (Jun 6, 2016)

prayercall said:


> ty and congrats on yours. How much did you have to pay for medical examination?


sorry I couldnt find the edit option so forgive my double post. How much did everything cost in total? 

like medical,kimlik card, interview, application, etc.... 

My spouse and I are trying to save back the money for it  It would be helpful to know how much to save


----------



## jmaclennan (Feb 17, 2014)

prayercall said:


> can someone please take the time to just give me some advice and info on turkish citizenship.
> 
> I should be able to apply for turkish citizenship soon from marriage.
> 
> ...



I can answer a few questions but for the rest you should refer to below. Are you an American citizen? Are you willing to renounce your US citizenship in favor of a Turkish one?

And no, you do not need to pick a turkish name for your kimlik

just google "turk vatandasligi nasil alinir"or use the below site for reference

go online to the turkish government TC Icisleri Bakanligi website they have some links that can help


----------



## prayercall (Jun 6, 2016)

jmaclennan said:


> I can answer a few questions but for the rest you should refer to below. Are you an American citizen? Are you willing to renounce your US citizenship in favor of a Turkish one?
> 
> And no, you do not need to pick a turkish name for your kimlik
> 
> ...


you do not have to renounce your us citizenship for a turkish. they allow dual citizenships.


----------

